# Trou iPod bouché



## Dachermu (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai un iPod 1ere génération depuis près de 2 ans et demi.
il est vieux mais il fonctionne encore et je compte l'épuiser au maximum!

par contre, depuis quelque temps, mes écouteurs ne rentrent plus très bien dans le trou du iPod. En effet, j'ai les mêmes écouteurs depuis longtemps, donc rien de nouveau. Ce sont des SkullCandy mais j'ai essayé avec les écouteurs iPod sans succès.

Le bout des écouteurs rentrent dans le trou, mais peu, il est sur le point de tomber. Je sais que la semaine passée je le rentrais au complet sans problème.

Si je pousse sur la prise, il rentre un petit peu plus mais ressort aussitôt. Je sais qu'il n'est pas à son maximum.

Peut-être que quelque chose s'est introduit dans mon trou? si c'est le cas, existe-t-il des instruments (genre pince petite) pour aller fouiller et voir la dedans

Que faire?

Merci!


----------



## apple4ever (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 
As-tu regardé dans le trou exposé à la lumière pour voir si il y a quelque chose dedans généralement ce sont des bouts de mouchoir ou des peluches de poussière...
Sinon pour répondre à ta question si il y a effectivement quelque chose dedans tu peux essayer avec un trombone ou une aiguille tu piques ce qu'il y a dedans le trou et tu essayes de le remonter en l'appuyant sur les parois.

Bonne journée


----------



## Gwen (20 Octobre 2010)

En effet, une aiguille de couturier fait parfaitement l'affaire. Il faut être délicat, mais ça ne risque pas grand-chose ici.

Je l'ai déjà fait plusieurs fois déjà. Les poches, ce n'est pas toujours propre


----------



## Dachermu (20 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour vos deux réponses, j'ai réussi à déboucher le trou de mon iPod.

En effet, il n'y avait pas 36 solutions, c'était en effet plein de petites mousses grises. Je n'ai rien pu voir mais j'ai piquer et racler le fond avec un trombone.

Merci pour vos réponses! Je vais pouvoir durer mon iPod encore plus longtemps!


----------



## Guillaume-95 (23 Octobre 2010)

souffle un bon coup! Ou sinon trifouille dedans..


----------

